
Microsoft Introduces Slack Competitor, Microsoft Teams - probe
https://blogs.office.com/2016/11/02/introducing-microsoft-teams-the-chat-based-workspace-in-office-365/
======
Jedd
Slightly earlier announcement :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12855684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12855684)

~~~
rory096
That other thread's link was changed from:

[https://slackhq.com/dear-microsoft-8d20965d2849](https://slackhq.com/dear-
microsoft-8d20965d2849)

------
ommunist
Too late.

